# موسوعة مواقع الهندسة الكيميائية .... مهم جدا الرجاء المشاركة .



## مهندس المحبة (30 يونيو 2009)

مواقع مفيدة للمهندسين الكيميائيين والكميائيين

نظرا لكثرة المواقع المفيدة بالنسبة لنا فلقد رأيت ان نخصص لها موضوع ويا حبذا لو تم إضافة المواقع في هذا الموضوع حتى يتم تجميعها في موقع واحد ويسهل على الإخوة الأعضاء إيجاد المواقع
وعلى بركة الله نبدأ وأرجو (أن لايتم وضع مواقع كأعلانات شخصية) لكي لا يتم مسحها وأن تكون تخصصية مع شرح مبسط عن الموقع إن أمكن وأرجو لكم المثوبة بعملكم هذا ومن الله الموفقية ...

مهندس المحبة​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 يونيو 2009)

سوف أبدأ بهذه المواقع وإن شاء الله تعجبكم وتستفادون منها ...

موقع يشرح الثرموديناميك
http://www.chem.arizona.edu/~salzmanr/480a/480ants/chemther.html

موقع جدا ممتاز عن البوليمرات والبلاستك حيث يقوم بشرحها بطريقة سلسة وجذابة
http://www.pslc.ws/mactest/maindir.htm

موقع يشرح صناعة الأسمنت بالحركة والصور ...
http://www.cement.org/basics/images/flashtour.html

وهذا موقع يشرح الأشياء الموجودة داخل Humidity Chart
http://www.see.ed.ac.uk/~jwp/procalcs/procalcs/humidity/humidity.html

موقع لحساب حركيات التفاعل (درجة التفاعل و ثابت سرعة التفاعل و معادلة سرعة التفاعل الى اي تفاعل عندكم )
http://kinetics.nist.gov/

موقع مفيد جدا في تصميم الأنابيب 
http://www.pipingdesign.com/index.html

موقع مفيد عن distillaion ويتم فيه حساب feed وعدد الـ plates
http://van-der-waals.pc.uni-koeln.de/cabe/cabecalc.html

موقع فيه معلومات شامله عن الخواص الفيزياوية للمواد والمركبات 
http://webbook.nist.gov/chemistry/

موقع يساعدك في التصميم والحلول وذلك بوسطة البرامج التي يحويها 
http://www.freecalc.com/

موقع يشرح لك Laplace transform بطريقة سهلة ومفيدة 
http://www.efunda.com/math/laplace_transform/index.cfm

موقع رائع مدعم بالرسوم التفاعلية لتبسيط الثرموداينمك
http://lorien.ncl.ac.uk/ming/Webnotes/Main/main.htm

هنا موقع به محاضرات Thermodynamic
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Chemical-Engineering/10-40Fall-2003/StudyMaterials/index.htm

موقع رائع عن الحسابات الهندسية للمهندس الكيميائي
http://www.mycalculations.com/chem/index.html

موقع مفيد جدا في الحسابات للpump والضاغطات والهيتر 
http://tierling.home.texas.net/

محاضرات صوتية فى الكيمياء والهندسة الكيميائي
http://www.ncstatecollege.edu/webpub/kekegren/enr280f00/AVlectures.htm

مكتبة كبيرة جدا من أبحاث و مقالات الهندسة الكيميائية
http://www.askache.com/inTech.htm

أجراء التجارب مباشرة ومعرفة النتائج
http://chem.engr.utc.edu/

كل ما يخص جريان الموائع من اجهزة او مضخات او ظاغطات وحساباتها بصورة مفصلة 
http://www.lmnoeng.com/

دراسة الرياضيات الهندسية 
http://ocw.mit.edu/OcwWeb/Mathematics/index.htm?gclid=CM3M6c7a3YoCFQIFEAodyS_kxA

كل ما تحتاجه من معلومات حول المواصفات الكيمائية والفيزيائية تجدة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t50238.html

موقع لدروس الكيمياء ولكن فرنسي وليس أنكليزي ويمكنك ترجمته عن طريق الكوكل
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t52770.html

موقع رائع جدا لتصميم الافران من الالف الى الياء 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t35166.html

معلومات عن معالجة المياه واسباب العسر ؟
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54924.html

موقع فيه معلومات جيدة عن فلوريد الهيدروجين
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t56279.html

مواقع بها فيديوهات تعليم برنامج Hysys مجانيه بواسطة amrabumady
http://hysysadvisor.tk

http://hysysadvisor.blogspot.com

موقع للكتب المجانية وبمختلف الأختصاصات (من الأخ هنري26)
http://freebookspot.in/Category-Chemical Engineering

وبإنتظار أضافاتكم ومشكورين مقدما ...


----------



## العشعوشي (2 يوليو 2009)

مواقع مفيــــدة ولطيـفة
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكورة


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (2 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر مواقع مفبد وقد استفدت منها وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ali_yasseen (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ابوراشد (5 يوليو 2009)

الف شكر وصراحة جهد متعوب علية


----------



## الضونصيح (5 يوليو 2009)

شكرا جزيلا علي المواقعالقيمة


----------



## حمدى النقيرة (6 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيراعلى هذه المواقع


----------



## ghadeer zain (6 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على هذه المواقع ولكن كان بدي موقع لشرح ميكانيكا الموائع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (6 يوليو 2009)

إن شاء الله توجد تكملة قريبا وإن شاء الله سوف يكون بها موقع عن ميكانيكا الموائع


----------



## ابو فاطيمه (6 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله بيك والله العظيم عاشت ايدك على هالموقع


----------



## يوسف خيرى (8 يوليو 2009)

مواقع جامدة اخر حاجة بس انا عايز امتزاج الالوان 
وكيفية الحصول على لون من اللوان اخرى


----------



## نجمة الكتب (14 يوليو 2009)

مواقع رائعة جدا ومفيدة ... thank you .


----------



## islamlion_1 (16 يوليو 2009)

وفقكم الله وأحبكم
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## ريم سعد (16 يوليو 2009)

الف شكرعلى المجهود الرائع


----------



## حامد الكروي (20 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم على هذه المواقع


----------



## أبو معمر (20 يوليو 2009)

هناك أيضا هذا الموقعwww.cheresources.com


----------



## badsectore (23 يوليو 2009)

يافندم دا مجهود جبار تشكر عليه احنا بجد كنا محتاجين مواقع زي الي حضرتك جايبها على العموم 
السمك بيعرف يعوم :84::84::84::84: والف شكر ياباشا


----------



## Ethylene (26 يوليو 2009)

Thank you very muc
It good topich


----------



## محمد جبارج الحيدري (27 يوليو 2009)

(خير الناس من نفع الناس) جهــــــــــــــد رائع ومتميز


----------



## جالاك الدلوي (7 أغسطس 2009)

مشكووووور اخي الكريم الله يوفقكم


----------



## farouq dabag (9 أغسطس 2009)

نشكرك على هذا الجهد وعلى هذه المواقع بس اذا امكن كتاب النادرلمعرفة طرق قياس المنتوجات النفطية(خوص النتوج)


----------



## farouq dabag (9 أغسطس 2009)

اسف خواص النتوجات النفطية مثل نقاط( الوميض.الدخان.انجماد.نسبةالدهن في كازاويل معرفة نسبة الكبريت..........


----------



## مهندس المحبة (9 أغسطس 2009)

أسف أخي العزيز لايوجد لدي هذا الكتاب ولكن إليك هذا الموضوع المختص في كل شيء أردته أرجو الأستفادة والدعاء ........
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t135125.html


----------



## سامر الشامي (10 أغسطس 2009)

الف شكر على هذه المواقع المفيدة وسنبدا في التجوال فيما بينها


----------



## ابن الجزائر البار (15 أغسطس 2009)

لك الشكر الجزيل وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير


----------



## smart girl (17 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا ال لنكات


----------



## احمدبن عبادى (25 أغسطس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريٌم


----------



## bahea (1 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخوة الافاضل برجاء احتاج لطريقة تصنيع الماء المقطر المستخدم فى بطارية السيارة احتاج الخامات وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل مع جزيل الشكر لتعبكم


----------



## ammar majeed (2 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على الموسوعه الثريه


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 سبتمبر 2009)

bahea قال:


> الاخوة الافاضل برجاء احتاج لطريقة تصنيع الماء المقطر المستخدم فى بطارية السيارة احتاج الخامات وطريقة التصنيع بالتفصيل مع جزيل الشكر لتعبكم



ارجو البحث في داخل القسم وان شاء الله تجد الاجابة واي شي حاضر للاجابة ...........


----------



## أكرم الطالب (3 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام علیکم هذا الشیط الذی رحته جید جدا


----------



## أكرم الطالب (3 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام علیکم هذا الشییء الذی طرحته جید جدا*​


----------



## e.shatha (5 سبتمبر 2009)

الله يجزيك الخير:20::75:


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## السورى محمد (23 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم 



مزيد من التقدم


----------



## aobs (25 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا 
بس ارجو كتب عن الموازنات المادية والحرارية material balance and heat balance


----------



## مهندس المحبة (30 سبتمبر 2009)

aobs قال:


> شكرا جزيلا
> بس ارجو كتب عن الموازنات المادية والحرارية material balance and heat balance



السلام عليكم توجد في القسم مشاركات كثيرة يوجد فيها مطلبك وبالموفقية .......


----------



## engr.amin (1 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكورين جميعا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## مهند عبد المهدي (4 أكتوبر 2009)

thanks alot


----------



## salim khatem (5 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا، وجعل هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون


----------



## tamer aqua (6 أكتوبر 2009)

thx for u about ur help


----------



## د.عماد (13 أكتوبر 2009)

مشششششششششششششششششششكور


----------



## كيميائي الحياه (14 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً كثيراَعلي الاستفادة


----------



## ـآآميرة الورد (28 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراً ع المواقع المفيده


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (7 نوفمبر 2009)

:59:انت هايل وفقك الله


----------



## sniper1975 (8 نوفمبر 2009)

كالعادة مبدع مهندسنا الغالي ............جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## m.shady (14 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووور اخي العزيز ولكن هل لك ان تفيدني بموقع يساعدني في الحصول على معلومات عن انتاج ال phosphoric acid
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## emad hamdy tawffik (25 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (28 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## hassan100 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور ع الجهد


----------



## ابراهيم الحجي (17 ديسمبر 2009)

شكراجزيلا على هذه المواقع وكنت أتمنى رؤية موقع عن معالجات المياه وطرق التصميم


----------



## طالبه رضاء الله (20 ديسمبر 2009)

*مفاعلات كيميائيه*

جزاك الله خيرا على المواقع المهمه والمفيده ولكني ابحث عن مواقع وكتب عن تصميم المفاعلات وانواعها


----------



## د.م.ياسين آلكليدار (20 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## amrane1 (22 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووور على هذه المواقع و المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## ALYAA ALY 92 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ALYAA ALY 92 (1 يناير 2010)

جعل الله هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك ، وممكن أسأل حضرتك سؤال أريد محاضرة توضح لى كيف أحل مسأل الprocess variables أى أريد أن أعرف كيف أرسم عملية خلط المواد على triangle ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا والله يوفقك


----------



## المندائية (8 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## عرفان مجيد (14 يناير 2010)

الله يحفظك ويبارك بيك


----------



## mohamedbettaieb (14 يناير 2010)

allah eybereke fikome


----------



## على هارون (16 يناير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المواقع القيمة


----------



## على هارون (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى الكرام
ياريت موقع متخصص فى الطلاء الكهربى 
وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## محمد 122 (16 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا جزيلا لهذه المواقع واحب ان اضيف بعض المواقع التي تحتوي على بنوك معلومات اساسية نحتاج اليها في البحث العلمي وهي كالاتي
موقع الهيئة الوطنيه للتوحيد القياسي والتكنولوجيا الامريكية 
http://www.nist.gov/srd/index.htm
موقع يحتوي على معلومات اساسية هامة في مجال الفيزياء والكيمياء والكهرباء والحرارة ومبادء الديناميكا الحرارية
http://hyperphysics.phy-astr.gsu.edu/hbase/hframe.html
وفقكم الله 
والسلام عليكم


----------



## waelfay (16 يناير 2010)

ارجو تزويدنا بمواقع كتب حول المنظفات


----------



## المطيرقي (21 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراعلى هذه المواقع*​


----------



## المطيرقي (21 يناير 2010)

I want to explain the site Mahtatat tested in oil refineries.
Contribute a better translation.


----------



## omar abdelsadek (26 يناير 2010)

مواقع مفيــــدة ولطيـفة
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## علي فاضل (28 يناير 2010)

باركك الله


----------



## مرتضى الموسوي (28 يناير 2010)

روووووووووووووعة جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hazam mohamed (29 يناير 2010)

fineeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## محمد.الشبلي (30 يناير 2010)

Thank you for this website


----------



## المهندسة ب (1 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير المواقع مفيدة جدا


----------



## mohammed fawzy13 (28 فبراير 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## دريد 33 (3 مارس 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## بنت الجزائر 1986 (4 مارس 2010)

مواقع مفيــــدة ولطيـفة
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكورة


----------



## elmalwany (7 مارس 2010)

شكر مواقع مفبدة وجزاك الله كل خيرا


----------



## ابوفهد الشمري11 (11 مارس 2010)

يا اخي جزاك الله خير على هذه المواضيع الطيبة وبالفعل جهد يستحق الشكر مع تمنباتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## farahko44 (20 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## محمد ابوسلمى (30 مارس 2010)

لم استخدمها بعد 
ولكن تستحق جائزة افضل مشاركة مشكككككككور


----------



## فلاح الحبلاني (3 أبريل 2010)

مواقع في غاية الجمال ........... جعلها الله في موازين حسناتكم


----------



## mohammed RIRI (12 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلا على هذه العلومات القيمة


----------



## خالد أبو ولاء (27 أبريل 2010)

شكرا علي المجهود المقدر وهذا العمل الكبير-بس ياريت يستمر من قبل مشتركي الملتقي.


----------



## yyassir (3 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا وخيرا


----------



## viveguiraa2010 (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## viveguiraa2010 (8 مايو 2010)

شكرااا


----------



## شاكر النقيب (11 مايو 2010)

مشكور جدا ياخي العزيز


----------



## aayg81 (19 مايو 2010)

شكرا أخي على هذه المواقع المميزة التي تساعد الكثير منا في عمله


----------



## dh7sh (5 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير اخي الكريم 
وبالفعل هذا ما نريده


----------



## thebest2010 (24 يونيو 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
ونفع بعلمك الأمة


----------



## alhayate10 (26 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك ألف عافية على هاته المواقع القيمة


----------



## مروان الكيميائى (28 يونيو 2010)

مشكككككككككورررررررررر ياهندسة


----------



## gise (2 يوليو 2010)

جهد جد مقدر


----------



## الاء عبده (2 يوليو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس المحبة (3 يوليو 2010)

منورين ................


----------



## B12 (11 يوليو 2010)

مواقع رائعة وانتم كذلك


----------



## chemkhalid (20 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله مشكور جدا جدا على هذه المواقع التى افادتنى كثيرا فى دراستى
بارك الله فيك


----------



## elgendawy (10 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## elgendawy (10 أغسطس 2010)

هذا الموقع مفيد جدا فعليكم به
http://www.sciencemadness.org


----------



## elmalwany (12 أغسطس 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا **مواقع مفبده*


----------



## مهندس المحبة (13 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على المرور وومنورين ورمضان كريم على الجميع ...........


----------



## برزان درويش (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي العزيز ان شالله تحصل على اتعابك في الاخرة ىمين يا رب العالمين تحياتي تسلم تسلم تسلم


----------



## مسرة محمد (21 أغسطس 2010)

جزيل الشكر لك يا استاذنا الله يخليك ويبارك فيك.


----------



## مهندس المحبة (21 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا على مروركم ومنورين الموضوع .......


----------



## jaguar paw (27 أغسطس 2010)

_جزاك الله كل خير_​​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (27 أغسطس 2010)

أهلا وسهلا أخي العزيز


----------



## هنري26 (31 أغسطس 2010)

تحميل مجانى لأحدث الكتب فى مجال الهندسة الكيميائية

http://freebookspot.in/Category-Chemical Engineering​


----------



## هنري26 (31 أغسطس 2010)

مهندس المحبة قال:


> سوف أبدأ بهذه المواقع وإن شاء الله تعجبكم وتستفادون منها ...
> 
> موقع يشرح الثرموديناميك
> http://www.chem.arizona.edu/~salzmanr/480a/480ants/chemther.html
> ...






تحميل مجانى لأحدث الكتب فى مجال الهندسة الكيميائية

http://freebookspot.in/Category-Chemical Engineering​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (1 سبتمبر 2010)

هنري26 قال:


> تحميل مجانى لأحدث الكتب فى مجال الهندسة الكيميائية
> 
> http://freebookspot.in/category-chemical engineering​



شكرا أخي العزيزعلى الموقع وتمت الأضافة ...


----------



## محمد بكر السلع (4 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكور جد في كتاب كنت بدور عليه ولقيتو
شكرا جزيلا


----------



## نجمة السماء (4 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الكبير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## ليث عقيل (9 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على هذه المواقع


----------



## مهندس المحبة (10 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على المرور ومنورين الموضوع وكل عام وأنتم بخير ...


----------



## abdelrazek67 (25 سبتمبر 2010)

Meny thanksssss


----------



## bilal tamimi (29 سبتمبر 2010)

اجمل ما رأيت في حياتي


----------



## chemist1185 (1 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا كلها مواقع مفيده بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## Eng.Aseel Omran (2 أكتوبر 2010)

thaaaaaaanks alot )


----------



## مهندس المحبة (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا على مروركم المبارك ومنورين الموضوع ........


----------



## jaguar paw (7 أكتوبر 2010)

جزاك الله كل خيييييييييييييير


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (8 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng.Emad Gomaa (25 أكتوبر 2010)

مواقع ممتازة جداً نرجو المزيد وجزاك الله عنا خيراً


----------



## ecard116 (10 نوفمبر 2010)

يا بش مهندس
السلام عليكم اود السوال عن طريقة صناعة شحوم و زيوت محركات السيارات هل لك علم بهذا الموضوع او لديك مواقع تتحدث عن هذا الامر و ما هي المكنات و الاجهزه المطلوبة
فيصل الحاج


----------



## محمدمكارم (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ارجو ان تعرفونى ما هى مكونات الجى ار سى والنسب المظبوطة ولكم جذيل الشكر


----------



## jassim78 (13 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المشاركة


----------



## المهندسة الكيميائي (26 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر الله يوفقك يارب


----------



## journalist (23 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا على المواقع الجيدة
جزاكم الله عنا خيرا


----------



## N X T (24 ديسمبر 2010)

thank you my dear
this is my first time in this site
Could you please give a peice of advice about Chemical Engineering?

thanks a lot

N X T


----------



## مهندس المحبة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

N X T قال:


> thank you my dear
> this is my first time in this site
> Could you please give a peice of advice about Chemical Engineering?
> 
> ...



u r welcome 
visite the link http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t120337.html​


----------



## محمد عزيزية (31 ديسمبر 2010)

الاخ والزميل العزيز مهندس المحبة 
بارك الله فيك ووفقك الله لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين والانسانية جمعاء
وشكرا جزيلا على هذه المواقع المهمة


----------



## mota3alim siinaa (3 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجازاك على جهدك


----------



## N X T (3 يناير 2011)

يعطيك العافية 
اذا كان فيه عضو منتسب لجامعة الملك فهد للبترول و المعادن اتمنى يتواصل معي 
فيه بعض المواضيع ابغى اعرفها عن التخصص
أنا في السنة التحضيرية الان


----------



## بنت الجزائر 1986 (6 يناير 2011)

*مواقع مفيــــدة ولطيـفة
مشــــــــــــــــــــــــكورة*


----------



## basheer510 (18 يناير 2011)

شكرا وبارك الله فيكم وان امكن اضافة مواضيع ومواقع تخص موضوع التاكل الكيمياوي او الطلاء وطرق حماية المعادن مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## adel mohamed saleh (22 يناير 2011)

*السلام عليكم / أنا الان أقوم بأعداد مقترح رسالة الدكتوراه في الهندسة الكهربائية في موضوع تأثير الثلوت علي العوزال الكهربائية المستخدمة في خطوط نقل الجهد الفائق أرجو من الاعضاء من لديه أي أبحاث عن هدا الموضوع 
وشكرا*


----------



## هدوء انثى (22 يناير 2011)

الشكر لك اخي وان شالله فميزان اعمالك


----------

